# bleeding foreskin????



## wtchyhlr (Oct 15, 2002)

DS, 2, has never had any issues with his foreskin. He's actually retracted himself in the tub, much to his and my suprise several times. Tonight, i took his diaper off to give him a bath and there was a blood spot (definately blood) on the diaper and tip of his forskin is puffy with some pale areas and some red areas. I can see the spot its bleeding from. (his foreskin is usually pretty loose and frilly, but the swelling has it noticably tighter). i looked at it, looked at him, and asked if it hurt. He said yes. He's 2, he generally says yes to everything.

Popped him into the bath and he promptly peed. So i know its not blocking the urethra which i think should be my only concern.

I have NO desire to take him to a doc for a close exam of his penis and foreskin.

Would there be any reason to put a touch of antibiotics on it, or is this going to be one of those make sure he can pee and leave it alone kind of situations?

TIA,

Joy


----------



## ~Kira~ (Sep 16, 2004)

Lots of diaper-free time, sitz-baths ...... just treat like a small cut or scratch he might get elsewhere on his body, though I would not use neosporin, as it may get underneath the foreskin a bit which could be irritating.

Keep us posted if it gets "oozy", but I think he will be fine!









- Kira


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

if i didn't see some quick improvement with fresh air and whatnot, i might be tempted to try the neosporin. i have never had this problem with either of my sons, so i don't know about neosporin and foreskin for sure, but this is what i personally would do. i have put neosporin inside my nasal passage and it didn't cause any irritation, but helped me heal pretty quick.


----------



## wtchyhlr (Oct 15, 2002)

well, after a bath, and an hour in a new diaper, he peed again and i changed him and no bloody spot, just a touch of swelling. i'm thinking he may've yanked on it a bit too hard but will watch it closely the next few days


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

If your DS is like my DS keeping his fingernails well trimmed might help the problem.


----------



## wtchyhlr (Oct 15, 2002)

funny you should mention that, i did trim his nails last night after bath. No bleeding thsi morning and swelling is not so noticable. Hopefully he just pulled it a bit too forcefully.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Sounds like a bit of ruff play and a scratch. About neosporine it is not advisable to use it at all since many are allergic to some of the ingrediants and it can be irritating.


----------



## wtchyhlr (Oct 15, 2002)

Update:

The tip of DS's foreskin is still noticably swollen. No more bleeding. he's peeing just fine. But if he reaches down and grabs/pulls as he does (Boys, i tell ya), ye says OW. If i wipe, gently, and down, he says OW. He is now grabbing his crotch and saying PEEE when pee's, so maybe it stings when is pees?

After a bath, the tip of his foreskin gets kind of pruney and you cna see almost papercut thin cuts, which goes along with the bleeding a saw a while ago.

I do NOT want to take this ot the pediatrician. Does anyone have any guidance?


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wtchyhlr* 
Update:

The tip of DS's foreskin is still noticably swollen. No more bleeding. he's peeing just fine. But if he reaches down and grabs/pulls as he does (Boys, i tell ya), ye says OW. If i wipe, gently, and down, he says OW. He is now grabbing his crotch and saying PEEE when pee's, so maybe it stings when is pees?

After a bath, the tip of his foreskin gets kind of pruney and you cna see almost papercut thin cuts, which goes along with the bleeding a saw a while ago.

I do NOT want to take this ot the pediatrician. Does anyone have any guidance?

Could he have a yeast infection? Sounds like how I feel when I have one- i.e. swollen, really red, peeing hurts, micro tears in my labia.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

You can put some otc yeast cream on it and see if that helps. It cant do any harm to try it.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Could it just be dry skin or excema? Are you using smoe kind of wipe solution or just plain water? Also I don't wipe DS's penis everytime he pees I only wipe it if it is poopy.


----------



## moonfirefaery (Jul 21, 2006)

It sounds like an infection, maybe something has got up under the foreskin and caused that irritation. And he might have been playing with it too hard. My son goes for his penis everytime his pants are off.







I'm reluctant to go to the doctor but for this, I think you should take him in.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Hmmm, my guess would be that he's got some sore spots where the foreskin has released differentially -- i.e., there are spots that released and a couple of adhesions that were still there and he yanked/pulled hard enough to separate them and cause some separation trauma.

Until/unless he's running a fever and you actually see discharge (yellow, green, otherwise funky), my bet would be there's no infection. I would take a wait and see approach.


----------



## wtchyhlr (Oct 15, 2002)

Lets see if I can answer everyone...

- we use cloth wipes with warm water. Only if he poops. And then only if he's managed to get poo on his penis do I actually have to wipe there.

- I strongly suspect Quirky is right. There's no fever, no discharge... It might be yeast, and I've got a yeast rash cream that i can try.


----------



## wtchyhlr (Oct 15, 2002)

It yeast. Less than 24hrs in a disposable w/an anti yeast ointment at diaper changes and the swelling is gone.

We're stripping dipes before i put him back in cloth.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Thank you for the update. I am glad things are looking better.


----------

